# wheel loader



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Going to spend the money next monday have 2 loaders Im looking at want to know what you would do??? 2005 cat 930 1250 hrs 123.900 or 2007 volvo l70f 800 hrs 120.000 each have quick tach ect. I will use 18ft daniels plow.:salute:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

check out www.machinerytrader.com or www.catused.com the 930 sounds alittle high


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

jcb 426 will cost 120.000 new dont have anyone here running them any input on jcb??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

IDOCTORTREES;435858 said:


> jcb 426 will cost 120.000 new dont have anyone here running them any input on jcb??


around here jcb means "JUST CAN'T BEAT IT" lol i think they are fair machines dealer support sucks though

edit: if your thinkin about "off"brands try the hitatchi or dawoo the hitatchi makes the johndeere wheel loaders we have a 744 and it's a dang good machine


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

JCB' depreciate like crazy, don't ever buy a new one, you can one with a few hundred hours for TONS less. Not really sure why. 

The local rock yard here that I know the owners of, (that is huge) run their loaders 11 hours a day 6 to 7 days a week. They buy volvo's.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

LoneCowboy;435996 said:


> JCB' depreciate like crazy, don't ever buy a new one, you can one with a few hundred hours for TONS less. Not really sure why.
> 
> The local rock yard here that I know the owners of, (that is huge) run their loaders 11 hours a day 6 to 7 days a week. They buy volvo's.


so you dont own one? or have any experiance owning one all you are saying is that a friend of a friend of a guy's cousin one time operated one?

you say not to buy a new jcb for $120k i am just curious what you think a new cat cost?..... sureley the jcb and the cat don't cost the SAME money new do they 

but then when i bought my last tractor i bought a tn 85 da for $34k instead of a 40 hp for same money

i new you would be the one to argue and realy not have anything to put into the discusion (yes i am still mad over the guy with the rented little johndeere)

Back to the Q' just support your local dealer if poss. i think they'll take care of you in the long run, everyone makes wheel loaders CASE, NEWHOLLAND, DEERE, etc. i would even go so far as to try out TEREX or LINKBELT i am going to buy a new one in the spring to replace my old case so let me know how it turns out and to agree a little but with LC the VME is a good machine too but most of thier stuff is large

p.s. if you are just useing it for snow how about a telehandler like JD DAVE i think he gets along real well with it

below is a pic of my 744 with 3k hrs you can buy a big girl like this for about $60k and the other one is the case w-14 we are replacing you can buy one like this for about $20k

it seems some on here like to fight and argue (lc) so if you want another one of my opinions PM me


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 2 now getting 3rd not sure why you thought i did not have one now doesent matter


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

powerjoke;436081 said:


> so you dont own one? or have any experiance owning one all you are saying is that a friend of a friend of a guy's cousin one time operated one?
> 
> you say not to buy a new jcb for $120k i am just curious what you think a new cat cost?..... sureley the jcb and the cat don't cost the SAME money new do they
> 
> ...


I think he meant, because they depreciate faster don't buy new, when you can get slightly used for lots less. If your going to spend 120k why not go with the one that will hold its value longer??


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

ah, Thanks:salute:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Little Jon;436169 said:


> I think he meant, because they depreciate faster don't buy new, when you can get slightly used for lots less. If your going to spend 120k why not go with the one that will hold its value longer??


Thank you, that's exactly what I said.


----------



## flashinglight (Nov 19, 2007)

Have a JCB 930 fork lift at work. Parts can be pricey especial if its a special order part that comes from England. We have had good luck with it for the last 8-9 years.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Cat, Case, Volvo, New Holland, Hitachi, Daewoo, etc all make good machines. It requires some legwork to go out and see different machines and see witch ones you would rather operate for an 8 hour shift and longer. Dealer support is also important. Another thing is, when your talking about 100,000...whats another 10 or so if it's worth it? I have heard that Volvo's are downright bad !


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JCB is really good machinery. To me if your going to keep a machine for 10 years or more who cares about depreciation. Like PJ said though dealer support is very important. I only know JD numbers, so is a L70 the same as a 544 and what is a 930 Cat compared too in JD. What are you using the loader for in the summer?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

JCB= Junk Coming from Britain

If you have the money, I would get a JD or a Cat loader. But if not, kawaski makes the best bang for the buck loader..


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

cat all the way, reliable and easy to get parts when you need them.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

No use in summer. just will sit waiting


----------



## JT Contracting (Sep 15, 2006)

I purchased my skidsteer from www.Ironplanet.com and I haven't had any problems and it was the most reasonable price anywhere(if you have patience with auctions). They sell all sorts of heavy equipment, mostly cats. $.02


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

We have 3 CAT 938's, reason we go with CAT is excellent quality, parts/service here; resale is better than anyone else too. Ours are 2000's, 2001's, have about 5000 hrs on them, very few problems at all but we keep up the the maint. on them too to avoid breakdowns.
Curious about the Daniels plow- did you get the regular or the heavy duty blade? A company here has one but think it is the cheaper one and it just keeps getting destroyed and they have to get it welded all the time (maybe they have moron operators too, who knows )


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I have the heavy duty verry happy  great plow 16ft on volvo l70 My brother has a 924 cat with 16ft daniels plow its a new on light duty plow not impressed. He does not like it:angry:


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't bash JCB!!!!!!!!! If we had a dealer a bit closer to me I would have all JCB equipment. 

JCB Has been making equipment for many years now and also built the first Construction Grade Backhoe loader.

JCB also manufactures quite a bit of its Equipment in Atlanta Georgia. (Backhoes,Skidloaders) they also manufacture the new US military high moble excavator (An armored tractor backhoe on Steroids.

It seems most guys just know the big 3 names Cat, Deere, Case. News flash!! there are other equipment manufactures. In MO. most loaders are created equal. Its all in what you are willing to pay.

but back to the question.

I am also looking at a Wheel loader. Looking at a winter rental. I will have no use for it at all for any thing other than snow. So why buy one. I am looking at a small Volvo L20. I am going to put a 10ft box pusher on it. Should handle it.

So good luck.

Peterbilt


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

bought volvo 2007 L70f w/daniels18 ft wing plow pusher kit and curb guards ect


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

would of been my choice the volvos are nice


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*..*

lets see some pics of the volvo! most contractors in my area run nothing but volvo and ive operated a few they are awsome machines, good choice


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Dealer will deliver on or about dec 4th will post some pics then:salute:


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Excellent choice !! I will say that JCB does have one of the best Backhoes goin' The 214 Sitemaster and the 217 with biggies in the front Kick Butt ! And for smaller jobs the 210 with sideshift can't be beat!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck with the Volvo. I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

itsgottobegreen;436291 said:


> JCB= Junk Coming from Britain
> 
> If you have the money, I would get a JD or a Cat loader. But if not, kawaski makes the best bang for the buck loader..


This would be why my JCB has not a had a minute of downtime during snow season coming up on it's 10th season? 

I know it's too late, but FWIW the excavator I use as a sub has a nice 544G that has somewhere's around 15K hours on it, and he had to have a clutch pack rebuilt, that's the most expensive repair he's done on it. He bought a 938 and within 3 yrs the cab corners were rusting out. Cat told him to stop using it in salty enviroments. Showed the sales rep his JD with original paint and no rust (the one above) and asked him about that. Said "we have had some problems". Traded it for a 544J last year.

Not saying Cat is bad, but you're paying a lot for a name.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I purchased a 2006 Cat 938G this past summer. It had 1200 hours on it and paid 105K. Just for comparison.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks I was told the dealer here was a little high . they wuold not move on price? There loss


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We always buy Deere and up til last year had 3 JD's (2-644 1-544).

We are using a terex to plow with this year and its pretty decent if you can get used to the differences.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

just woundering did you ever get the L70F? you said you would post pics when it came in.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Got here Waiting for new wingplow?:salute:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

another--







wesport


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

NICE PHOTOS!!

Blake
WA


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey that Volvo is that a L70 L90 or L120


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

will you somehow be using that for your tree service in the summer?

how do you move it from the U-store-it to the shopping center?


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Now that is what I call a great xmas present, you lucky dog you!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Its a 2007 L70 f. payup We drive it from shop to our accounts  We do not use in summer I will bring to all 3 to shop and wait for snow????


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

yep thought so those volvos are sweet rides dont leave it out i got keys for itprsport

















woooohooooo 100 posts


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Good I have a rout for you


----------



## mcnichol (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bobcat T190 CTL - Plow, Pusher Box, or Bucket?*

First off we are a landscape company in southern VA , so we don't get much of any snow. However I would like to make sure that when we do, we will be ready. My question is what would be best suited to our Bobcat T190. We will be doing strictly commercial lots which will vary in size from a bank to a department store. My personal thoughts are that the 68" bucket will handle our needs because we rarely get snow (nothing in two years). But would like to know if the pusher boxes or blades would be much more efficent? All advice is appreciated.

P.S. Our only other plow is an 8' Boss on a 3/4 ton diesel


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;467985 said:


> Its a 2007 L70 f. payup We drive it from shop to our accounts  We do not use in summer I will bring to all 3 to shop and wait for snow????


nice machine. congrats.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Awsome machine. It really surprises me that machines of that cost all have the same keys. I'm am of course just assuming this since one member a couple posts back said "i have some keys for it" or something like that.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes they use the same key, and in some cases you dont even need a key, just something key like. Its mainly so that if someone is going jobsite to jobsite, machine to machine, they only need one key and dont need to track down a key for each machine.


----------

